
Show HN: Distributed SAT solver in Elixir - rsrsrs86
Hi, I wrote a distributed SAT solver in Elixir to get a feel of the language, perhaps someone out there might find this interesting. I really don&#x27;t know if this can be a economic approach to SAT solving.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;roehst&#x2F;elisat
======
brudgers
It might be useful to describe the data structure for input. Reading the
examples, it's hard to figure out the sematics of the input.

More documentation would be more useful both for production and as an example.

~~~
rsrsrs86
Sorry! Will do that. It's lists of lists of integers.

